# Local is lekker | Fsck the subs



## Daniel

I've watched a few local reviewers and I must say I love our local vibe...

It all started with uncle Rob and then carried over to uncle KZOR but the premise of the story is about identifying with a certain reviewer. 

The question these days is what compells you to watch a certain reviewer? We have so much knowledge and enthusiasm locally that wants me to believe we can make a difference? Every reviewer gives their 'honest' opinion but it's the local vibe and community that keeps me coming back...

Given drama creates subs but Fsck it I'd rather watch a local boitjie with his kak camera (yes I'm looking at you Caveman ;P) than all these sub driven reviewers that I can't relate to....

Local is genuinely lekker.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

Yip @Daniel , agreed

Local is lekker and its the community spirit which makes watching many of the local videos that much more meaningful.

I love watching all the local vids when i get the chance.

Love your chirps in your videos and your relaxed style

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

For me its seeing reviews on stuff that is available to us in the shops. 

Its nice seeing the odd HE stuff and weird atties and mods, but I will never own one.

I always prefer the local guys when I'm looking for something specific.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Daniel

Adephi said:


> For me its seeing reviews on stuff that is available to us in the shops.
> 
> Its nice seeing the odd HE stuff and weird atties and mods, but I will never own one.
> 
> I always prefer the local guys when I'm looking for something specific.



You are so right in that aspect not taking anything away from the big reviewers but for some reason I think us local boys tend to scrutinize a mod or atty more. I'm waiting for uncle @Rob Fisher to make a come back but I suspect he is living La Vida Loca(l)  Nice to be with you!

P.S when we locals think an atty/mod/pod is kak we'll say so....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

@Cor


----------



## Cor

Papa i gooi it for the love of vaping and the little things from guys whatsapping me and asking me when the next video will be up makes me super happy ,thats when i know some guys enjoy my videos and that makes me go on and is the beat reward any oak doing a review could ask for.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel

Friep said:


> @Cor


Glad you looped this man in probaly the most enthusiastic individual I know....

Jy pellie is die rede hoekom ek weer 'n lus het om Reviews te doen. 

Fok die subs kom ons vat horings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Cor said:


> Papa i gooi it for the love of vaping and the little things from guys whatsapping me and asking me when the next video will be up makes me super happy ,thats when i know some guys enjoy my videos and that makes me go on and is the beat reward any oak doing a review could ask for.


Kap daai spell check oppie foon pappa ;P 

Landscape Panorama wie gee om! Gooi Reviews like the blood becomes.... Ek Love you reviews pellie keep 'em coming lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Cor said:


> Papa i gooi it for the love of vaping and the little things from guys whatsapping me and asking me when the next video will be up makes me super happy ,thats when i know some guys enjoy my videos and that makes me go on and is the beat reward any oak doing a review could ask for.


Wait what okes are wants Appleing you asskissing when the next reviews are up? I must be something wrong.....

You sir are a legend in the making....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> Glad you looped this man in probaly the most enthusiastic individual I know....
> 
> Jy pellie is die rede hoekom ek weer 'n lus het om Reviews te doen.
> 
> Fok die subs kom ons vat horings!


Hehehehe eks super bly as ek daai vuur weer kon aansteek in jou review bloed hehehehe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> but the premise of the story is about identifying with a certain reviewer.


Sien jy het ge-unsub.
Enige kans dat jy eerlik genoeg kan wees en vir my se waarom?
Dog local is lekker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> You are so right in that aspect not taking anything away from the big reviewers but for some reason I think us local boys tend to scrutinize a mod or atty more. I'm waiting for uncle @Rob Fisher to make a come back but I suspect he is living La Vida Loca(l)  Nice to be with you!
> 
> P.S when we locals think an atty/mod/pod is kak we'll say so....



Honestly, I just don't see me doing normal reviews again because once you get popular (or get noticed) you get sent shit to review for free and when you say it's KAK the company has a nappy rash and they harass you to change the video... this way I can buy my own stuff and tell the ECIGSSA members something is lekker or kak and no one can give me any shit for that... and I figured not many people want to watch HE reviews... but never say never... I may do the occasional video in future... but I will only do one on a product I absolutely think is brilliant and worthy of the time and effort it takes to record and edit a video.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> Sien jy het ge-unsub.
> Enige kans dat jy eerlik genoeg kan wees en vir my se waarom?
> Dog local is lekker.


Yup I can....

Think it was the review of the plastic squonker that @Sir Vape tougthed as a good squonker. I felt that you were unjustly targeting them for bringing this device in and you brought out another video explaining why you rated it the way you did. Kudos for clearing that up....

If you are looking for local drama I don't have nearly enough subs to bump your subs that way


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> If you are looking for local drama I don't have nearly enough subs to bump your subs that way



Wow ...... you seriously caught be off-guard with this. I think i summed you up totally wrong.
Sorry for wasting your time ...... will not happen again.


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Honestly, I just don't see me doing normal reviews again because once you get popular (or get noticed) you get sent shit to review for free and when you say it's KAK the company has a nappy rash and they harass you to change the video... this way I can buy my own stuff and tell the ECIGSSA members something is lekker or kak and no one can give me any shit for that... and I figured not many people want to watch HE reviews... but never say never... I may do the occasional video in future... but I will only do one on a product I absolutely think is brilliant and worthy of the time and effort it takes to record and edit a video.


And this is exactly why I don't trust the big reviewers anymore....

There is a HE review niche Todds Reviews, a Bloody Good Vaping...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> Wow ...... you seriously caught be off-guard with this. I think i summed you up totally wrong.
> Sorry for wasting your time ...... will not happen again.


And if you look at the comments on that video I was defending you all the way so cheap shot from my side I apologize uncle.... You caught me off guard wasn't sure why you tuned me 'thought local was lekker....' I've subbed back again right after that if that means anyhting....

P.S I would have also tuned him straight and his last drama show proved that you hit a nerve...what a doos....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Fsck the subs uncle @KZOR you earned it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

